# Phrag. Peruflora's Cirila Alca



## Shiva (Jan 19, 2013)

(kovachii x dalessandroi)


----------



## phrag guy (Jan 19, 2013)

very nice


----------



## phraggy (Jan 19, 2013)

Beautiful Shiva. Well done and photographed..

Ed


----------



## Hera (Jan 19, 2013)

So pretty. Good growing.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jan 19, 2013)

I almost picked one of these up last weekend when I was out buying supplies. It was in spike. I only stopped myself because of the price (which was actually pretty good for an in-spike kovachii hybrid, but still higher than the average phrag) and because I've already got two other kovachii hybrids.

That being said, now I'm kind of kicking myself a little for having left the plant behind. Those flowers are gorgeous.


----------



## Chuck (Jan 19, 2013)

Very nice example. Good dorsal sepal for a kovachii hybrid.

Chuck


----------



## Gilda (Jan 19, 2013)

:drool: Lovely ! What is your culture ?


----------



## Shiva (Jan 19, 2013)

Gilda said:


> :drool: Lovely ! What is your culture ?



Aussie Gold Mix. Nights 15°C; Days 25-27°C. Good light, frequent watering. Feeding every other watering. RO or rain water. Dont let cat bite off the bud...


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jan 19, 2013)

I like the bit of yellow in the pouch. Its decently shaped.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jan 19, 2013)

Shiva said:


> Aussie Gold Mix. Nights 15°C; Days 25-27°C. Good light, frequent watering. Feeding every other watering. RO or rain water. Dont let cat bite off the bud...



That last part is a VERY important tip. My last roommate's cat thought my Phrag. Fritz Schomburg was the most delicious delicacy in my collection -- it was approximately as attractive to Milo as catnip.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 19, 2013)

Lovely, Michel!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 19, 2013)

Yay dalessandroi hybrids!! The orange in the dal make the bloom lighter than Phrg. Fritz Schomburg.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 20, 2013)

I like it a lot!!!! Great coloration and shape!!!! Jean


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 20, 2013)

Great flower and photo Michel! Love it!


----------



## Dido (Jan 21, 2013)

great bloom congrats


----------



## Susie11 (Jan 21, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 21, 2013)

Nicely done!


----------



## e-spice (Jan 21, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 21, 2013)

Very nice, Michel; is it a first bloom seedling?


----------



## Shiva (Jan 21, 2013)

Second blooming Tom. Very happy with it.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jan 21, 2013)

Beautiful pink phrag. My parrot loves to mark the leaves of my phals with his beak.


----------



## eaborne (Jan 22, 2013)

Great blooming!


----------



## limuhead (Jan 22, 2013)

I saw a compot of that for sale, did an inquiry and the person didn't get back to me for about a week. Turns out they were in Peru and the last one sold before they returned. I am happy for the person who bought it, but to tell the truth I am a little sick to my stomach after seeing how nice it is...


----------



## Clark (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice pop!


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 23, 2013)

Seedlings still available at www.foxvalleyorchids.com. but we are sold out of the compots.


----------



## Shiva (Jan 23, 2013)

tomkalina said:


> Seedlings still available at www.foxvalleyorchids.com. but we are sold out of the compots.




Maybe I should get a bonus for that! :rollhappy:


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 23, 2013)

You're right Michel; beautiful photos help sell plants and your's is one of the best!


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 24, 2013)

That's an extremely nice bloom!


----------

